# Toilet Wax Ring As lubricant For Tablesaw Crosscut Sled



## JIMMIEM (Feb 5, 2016)

I need to lubricate my tablesaw crosscut sled to help it slide easier.
I have paraffin available but was wondering if anybody has used a wax toilet ring as a lubricant.
I reinstalled a toilet a few years ago and bought an extra ring.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

I haven't but if I had one I would try it. I think it mostly bee's wax or a synthetic version. It should be east to clean up if needed.

I think paraffin being harder would last longer and that is what I use. Wax ring is rather soft so I assume it will wear off fast(er).

I bought a box of Gulf Wax and tat is enough to last me for years.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I would use paste wax. Those wax rings get sticky.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I would use paste wax. Those wax rings get sticky.
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah, the point of the toilet rings is to form and stick to form a watertight seal. Waxes all have very different properties. Paste wax or even like a dry spray lube will slide MUcH easier.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

I have heard of woodworkers using the toilet ring wax to lubricate screws. Never done it myself.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

+1 for the paste wax (though I've never tried the paraffin)


----------



## calabrese55 (11 mo ago)

Jhonsons wax is the stuff dreams are made of it is way better than Minwax


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

I've used it for screws for nearly five decades. Superb. But, I would not use it to lubricate your crosscut sled. It is very sticky and all kinds of rubbish will adhere to it. If using fir screws, just a little dab will do.

Johnsons Paste wax is the stuff to use for the sled.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I use those little white tea candles for stuff like that. I keep one on my bench so it's always at reach.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Gulf wax, paste wax, candles, etc… all have the same thing in common - paraffin wax. As mentioned, a 1 lb box of Gulf wax (100% paraffin wax) costs a couple bucks, can be found at your local grocery store, and will last forever. Also good for drawer runners, sliding glass door tracks, bi-fold doors, lubricating threaded parts, and lots more.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm sure the local plumbers could supply you with a bunch of used toilet rings for free, but I will pass on that. The was is sticky.

I have used paste wax on my tool surfaces and have a small chunk of bee's wax that has lasted years for screws.

I have recently changed to CRC 3-36 lubricant and protector for my tool surfaces. It drys quickly and does not transfer any lubricant to the wood. It is slippery but not overly so.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

years ago when i was hanging doors, kept a candle in my nail bags to lube up the screws for hardwood stiles and jambs. made life easy.
no on the toilet wax ring for lubing the table, don't ask me how i know, lol, johnson for the win. 
Rj in az


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Gulf wax, paste wax, candles, etc… all have the same thing in common - paraffin wax. As mentioned, a 1 lb box of Gulf wax (100% paraffin wax) costs a couple bucks, can be found at your local grocery store, and will last forever. Also good for drawer runners, sliding glass door tracks, bi-fold doors, lubricating threaded parts, and lots more.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


I have a brick of it i bought 20+ years ago that i use to wax skis and snowboards each season. It also works well on zippers, especially camping zippers like tents etc. kind of messy but works.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> I have heard of woodworkers using the toilet ring wax to lubricate screws. Never done it myself.
> 
> - 987Ron


I mold a wax ring …well, shoved it into an empty butter tub…and, stick my project screws in it. Keeps them handy and well lubricated.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> I've used it for screws for nearly five decades. Superb. But, I would not use it to lubricate your crosscut sled. It is very sticky and all kinds of rubbish will adhere to it. If using fir screws, just a little dab will do.
> 
> Johnsons Paste wax is the stuff to use for the sled.
> 
> - AMZ


Same here, while the rings are really great for screws I'd be hesitate to use them anywhere on a crosscut sled. Could be a real mess on the saw's table/miter slots. The paste wax is going to be a better choice. But if you try it, let us know how it works!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I've used it for screws for nearly five decades. Superb. But, I would not use it to lubricate your crosscut sled. It is very sticky and all kinds of rubbish will adhere to it. If using fir screws, just a little dab will do.
> 
> Johnsons Paste wax is the stuff to use for the sled.
> 
> ...


I also can't see much more use in woodworking for the soft wax rings for a toilet than waxing screw tips, for that they rock. On any sliding lubrication I need it's out of a paste wax can, much easier to apply, and seems to give a fairly long life as a lube. Metal to metal, or wood to metal or wood to wood. I've tried wood waxes, and a few car waxes, and can't say one seems better than the other, so I just buy the cheapest I can find. Now for waxing wood, for a finish. I do spend $$$$ on the better stuff, and there it's easy to see it's worth it.


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

Those who use USED toilet rings, find a nice metal tin to pack the wax into. Next, take a propane torch to heat it up and smooth out into the tin.

An added bonus all the "hanging on" particulates of the used ring will rise to the top making them easy to skim off!


----------

